# My dream tank... Possible?



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

I think that full of Reds would look incredible. I'm still a pretty novice aquascaper, how hard would this be to pull off in a 55 Gal? I took a tip to the beach a bit back so I believe I have all the driftwood I need. What plants are shown here? How heavy would I have to dose ferts and Co2 to keep it green? What kind of lighting?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Background could be a giant hairgrass. Not sure what is available across the pond but in Oz we have two giant species, Eleocharis geniculata which has thicker stems and grows to about 2ft high and E. caespitosissima which is much finer and not quite so high. Looks like taiwan/xmas moss on the woods and a small patch of Philippine java fern on the left. Foreground plant is hard to see, not HC but probably something like glosso. As for ferts etc, mosses and ferns are pretty easy on ferts and don't need such high light. Hairgrass and carpeting plants would benefit from a good substrate which would reduce the need to dose ferts into the water column but need higher lighting to grow properly. What are the dimensions of a 55gal? A scape like this would be easier to pull of in something along the lines of a 4x2x2 to get the front-back depth to make it really pop.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

a 55 is 48x12x21

you could do it but it wouldnt be that good for reds afterwards


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> a 55 is 48x12x21
> 
> you could do it but it wouldnt be that good for reds afterwards


What about it wouldn't be good for my reds? It gives them alot of open space to swim instead of a huge driftwood log in the middle like most people have.

And thanks Louisvillain for the help


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

FretsOnFire00 said:


> a 55 is 48x12x21
> 
> you could do it but it wouldnt be that good for reds afterwards


What about it wouldn't be good for my reds? It gives them alot of open space to swim instead of a huge driftwood log in the middle like most people have.

And thanks Louisvillain for the help
[/quote]

a 55 gallon is too small to house natts in the first place, it would be even worse if you fill the tank up with driftwood and plants...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

a 125 that looked like that with a Rhom would be amazing..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks like hair grass in the back and alot of x mass moss or another similar type of moss. I would do it in larger then a 55 for a p other then a sanchezi. A larger tank will also alow more depth. it shouldnt be hard to do if you can get some nice drfitwood as moss is easy to grow, but hair grass requires good lighting. Co2 and HO t5 would be your best bet. A 75g plus would be better, but if your filling half the tank with wood, you should probably go larger or pick smaller fish that can better weive in an out of branches


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

i live in the second story of an apartment complex, they won't let me have anythign bigger than a 55 gallon, what's a very small breed of piranha i can look in to?


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

FretsOnFire00 said:


> i live in the second story of an apartment complex, they won't let me have anythign bigger than a 55 gallon, what's a very small breed of piranha i can look in to?


sanchezi or maculatus stay small for the most part.


----------

